# Hello



## evoIX (Feb 15, 2008)

never mind....i guess this fourm sucks...just like the guy said


----------



## kramerbuccs24 (Dec 15, 2007)

lmao dude that was me. If you have questions about the Altima SER, go to Nissan Enthusiast Forums and find the Altima SER forum there. People are actually online on that forum.


----------

